# some golden oldies



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

finally took a few pics of some of my "collection"... all but one chassis are closed rivets and I think there are a couple of "Vibes" in there...haven't completed my research, yet!








































any information would be welcome !!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Alot of really nice cars there.:thumbsup: I don't know the exact's of the car's (Just getting back into it myself) but there are guy's in here that can tall you how many were made, what color's they came in. and what they are worth now. lol
If you are looking to sale them I would be interested in any cougar's you may have.


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

a couple of more photos..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't see any vibes in there. I do see 2 slimline chassis. (the yellow pickup truck and red indy car thingy at the front of the pack)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

DAMN ! It even looks like you got a Super II car there (Yellow #4)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

As Ralph said, that Super II is a nice find... But I think the black Tjet Mustang, if it is in fact an original Aurora car and not a MM or AW repop and not repainted, is quite rare and valuable. I'm sure someone else will chime in here...

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Which one was your favorite? It seems no matter how many you have or how long you have had them there is always a favorite.

The yellow truck, black mustang, tan fairlane and Super II did jump out at me.

Enjoy,
Old Blue


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

the camaro was (is) my favorite..it actually has the super II chassis underneath...all are originals, no AW, MM, or repops..and surprisingly, very few have been chopped on !! remember, I was around 10-12 years old when I got these...no Vibes in this group, but there are 2 slimlines...the black mustang is original paint and the wheelwells are not cut..
I have a stakebed truck and dumptruck somewhere...green and black /blue and grey...I think they are in one of my track/accessories box..I'll see if I can't dig them out today...now I need to get all of them back into shape and see about getting the black ink off some of those bodies (what was I thinking???)


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

billcj said:


> (what was I thinking???)


Wish I had a nickle for everytime I said that ... I'd be a gazillionaire .. 

The Black Mustang is one you may wish to consider running very limited laps on, that's a tough one to get Aurora origional they definately pull a few dollars.

Nice collection .. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing ..


----------

